# Sublime Reunited With New Singer. Thoughts?



## sfbombs (Apr 23, 2009)

Sublime is back together with a new singer. they are supposed to play a show in long beach soon and already played one in Reno. the new singer is rome. heres a video of them playing a new song:

http://www.theradreport.com/sublime_reunion_video


thoughts?? i say not sublime with out bradley


----------



## bossman88188 (Apr 23, 2009)

That is phat.
Still not sure of the singer though. Need to hear some more.
I had no clue but will be stoked if he sounds good


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 23, 2009)

It would be pretty cool to see them, but its not the same.


----------



## poplars (Apr 24, 2009)

I fuckin love sublime so it'll just be like another good band to me. looking forward to it!


----------



## cph (Apr 24, 2009)

Sublime is one of my favorites! Eager to hear something with better vocals. While recording shows for my brothers band that was always the hardest thing to get to sound good.


----------



## rado (Apr 24, 2009)

I heard one of the songs on the radio the other day with the new singer. Honestly, I hated it.


----------



## CannabisDream (Apr 24, 2009)

When Brad Nowell died on May 25th 1996 of a heroin overdose, I thought the name "Sublime" was put to rest and some members of the band started a band called Slightly Stoopid. This is what i have heard.


----------



## bdomina (Apr 24, 2009)

CannabisDream said:


> When Brad Nowell died on May 25th 1996 of a heroin overdose, I thought the name "Sublime" was put to rest and some members of the band started a band called Slightly Stoopid. This is what i have heard.


 
Long beach dub allstars. from what i understand Slightly stoopid may have some lineage to sublime but not like LBDA . they both are pretty cool though. I am not sure if that singer is from lon beach dub allstars or not tho.


----------



## KBkiller42 (Oct 3, 2009)

long live sublime
I love sublimes music so i will listen
Nothing like Bradley on the mic though
He will live through the music forever


----------



## doniawon (Oct 4, 2009)

another blind melon trainwreck..


----------



## zeppelin (Oct 9, 2009)

sublime is a dope band, and even though bradley died he wasn't the only contributing factor so i think with some fresh blood (no pun intended) it could be good. But I'd like to hear new stuff, remakes would just sound too weird.


----------



## d.s.m. (Oct 12, 2009)

Without Brad, It's not Sublime.


----------

